# Extreme Rhom Or Piraya Breeding



## cmulawka (Dec 11, 2007)

I just thought of this. Im sure it is cruel but would it work????????	What if someone was to get multiple rhoms sedate them and file down there teeth with a dremel tool. They could still eat rosey reds because the just seem to swallow them anyways. Then place them all in one tank to live or breed???????

Besides everyone saying that its cruel,dumb, or impossible... How would they behave any thoughts?????????


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

With how strong a piranha's jaw is it would still do damage. And you would have to sedate and file the teeth down often for when new ones come in.


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

how about get a big ass pool for them and let nature do its course


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

I think it could work. Since the rhoms teeth will be filed down it would make it a lot easier for them to give blowjobs to the piraya which might eventually lead to penetration, and then babies.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Speechless! Huge tank or pond be best way.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

do eeeittt and let us know how it turns out


----------



## Domelotta (Apr 25, 2007)

I thought they lose their teeth and regrow them. You'd have to do this process multiple times a year. My pygos shed teeth like crazy. I have a little vial with them that I collect.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I wanna see em!can we get a pic or two?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Assuming you could actually file down their teeth i would think they would be wayy to stressed to breed as only fish that are confortable will breed.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> Assuming you could actually file down their teeth i would think they would be wayy to stressed to breed as only fish that are confortable will breed.


Good point.
That about sums it up IMO.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

i can't imagine what a tank full of tiny baby rhoms would be like. when i bred macs the cannibalism was brutal, and i am sure rhoms would be much worse than that.

and also on the stress, it might be so bad they could die from it...


----------



## the Franpire (Apr 20, 2010)

Even if you succeeded, the teeth would grow back quite quick


----------



## cmulawka (Dec 11, 2007)

good point all good points

now i seend the you tube video of the two rhoms together but has anybody tryed to even put multiple ones in a tank as babys lets say3-4 inches ????


----------

